# 9.5' hand built race boat (Stock Outboard Racing)



## sparkbr (Jun 2, 2011)

So, I've had an interest in these little boats for the past couple years. The class they run in is called Stock Outboard Racing. They force you to run a factory outboard so that the race is all about who is the better driver rather than who has the deepest pockets.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zrUMcHRGBM&feature=related

The other day I got to thinking, I have enough aluminum to build one. After some researching, I found all the rules for the hulls to be legal to race. I emailed the chief inspector to ask if aluminum would be acceptable instead of the standard wood hull, and he waid it would be. So, last saturday afternoon I put most of one together. I still have to add a pipe as a crown molding around the cockpit, finish out the bow, and add my steering and throttle, then she'll be ready for the motor.

In the entry class, the entire rig with the driver has to weigh 345lbs minimum, and with a stock 15hp merc or omc, they're getting into the mid 50's in competition


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 2, 2011)

SWEET! that's going to be fun on the water and Burt Lake is a Great place for this kind of thing.


----------



## linehand (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice man! Looks like a pretty clean 93? KX250 in the background too.


----------



## Derek (Jun 3, 2011)

Cool, never seen anything like that. I'll be watching.


----------



## sparkbr (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks, I'm planning to finishout the bow this weekend and try to ring a steering wheel setup. can't wait to see what this thing will do


----------



## sparkbr (Jun 3, 2011)

linehand said:


> Nice man! Looks like a pretty clean 93? KX250 in the background too.




Dead on, it's a 93 kx250 that I just replaced the crank and a fresh top end, all suspension, linkage, bearings, ect very tight. The forks were rebuilt just before the top end went about 3 years ago. It was parked until this past fall when I rebuilt it. It belongs to a friend of mine's wife and is for sale. Anyone interested feel free to make an offer. I can send more pics too.


----------



## fish2keel (Jun 12, 2011)

awesome build! Ill be watching this one for sure!

On a side note...do you have any pictures of your lowe and tiller?


----------



## sparkbr (Jun 14, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> awesome build! Ill be watching this one for sure!
> 
> On a side note...do you have any pictures of your lowe and tiller?




Actually, I do, but not too many - 

These were with the old 40hp on it






This is the only one I can find with the 60 hanging on it


----------



## flatboat (Jun 14, 2011)

what jack plate is that?


----------



## sparkbr (Jun 15, 2011)

flatboat said:


> what jack plate is that?



It's a Land and Sea I picked up off ebay. It was bolted to an 8" setback plate and came off a supposedly new hull that was damaged on the dealer lot. All I had to do was add oil. I'd definatly recommend the land and sea, but they're usually pretty pricey, even as hyd jack plates go.


----------



## fish2keel (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow sure do love your lowe and tiller set up expecially the fact its a merc. So hard to find an older merc like that with or without a tiller. 

And a 60! Bet that stucker fly


----------



## sparkbr (Jun 23, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> Wow sure do love your lowe and tiller set up expecially the fact its a merc. So hard to find an older merc like that with or without a tiller.
> 
> And a 60! Bet that stucker fly



Thanks. The 60 runs great on there, although I am thinking about adding a wedge between the motor and the jackplate. I could use a little more negative trim when running on top with light loads.


----------



## sparkbr (Jun 23, 2011)

Finally ran the boat, but it reallly needs to have a steering wheel in it before I get it on the water again. Very little feedback from the tiller.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FBt2V_nGP0


----------



## fish2keel (Jun 28, 2011)

sparkbr, 

It looks great so far! That thing has a huge rack on the front but it looks to run good. 

I was wondering what welder your using for this build? 

Keep us updated on this build


----------



## sparkbr (Jun 28, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> sparkbr,
> 
> It looks great so far! That thing has a huge rack on the front but it looks to run good.
> 
> ...




Thanks. The welder is a Lincoln SP-175 that I adapted to power a spool gun.


----------

